# Cobalt  L Pautauberge Pharmacien Paris Bottle



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi to all you bottle folks! Does anyone know what this bottle says ? The year or approx. value? This specimen is 8" tall X 2" wide. I appears to be 1890-1900 The bottle is embossed    L Pautauberge Pharmacien Paris. The base is not pontiled but is pushed up... Thanks again, Taz


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 22, 2004)

The bottle says:

 L PAUTAUBERGE
 PHARMACIST
 PARIS

 (That's Paris, France)

 And what a nice bottle it is!  A keeper!

 ------------Harry Pristis


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 22, 2004)

Goodmorning and thanks Harry! That bottle came in a box lot from a old collectors estate... also in the "box" was a cobalt blue wakelee's camelline, "mint" teal stafford' ink, super crude Hegeman& Co /pre Riker period/ I think? and a Rushton's cod liver to name a few I didn't think I got hurt to bad for $85 bucks...Thanks for all your help and comments Harry! Good Day! Taz


----------

